# Jeep wrangler mount question



## Fred886 (Sep 21, 2012)

I have a 92 wrangler that i purchased last year, it came with the mount already attached, I just dont know what type of mount it is. Any ideas? If the pictures didnt upload let me know.


----------



## koolaidkid (Jan 7, 2008)

That looks like the mount I have for my Sno-way plow.


----------



## Hubjeep (Jan 9, 2002)

Sno-way. Geez, talk about ground-clearance killer!


----------



## Fred886 (Sep 21, 2012)

Thanks for the replies. I'm going to try and find a plow for it and use it as a backup and for tight drives. Anything I should look out for? I've already fixed the rear shock mounts and welded new ones on. Also redid the rear frame. It was plowed with before so using it as a backup shouldn't kill it right?


----------



## nicks_xj (Jan 22, 2010)

Damn and I thought snow dogg mounts hung low


----------



## nicks_xj (Jan 22, 2010)

There's a place on the east side of Cleveland that had a bunch or older snoway plows but I can't remember the name right now I'll sak my cousin in a couple hours and let you know


----------



## Fred886 (Sep 21, 2012)

Thanks, that would work out perfect.


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

If the jeep is dependable you'll love it. Try to find a down pressure unit, it'll be killer in driveways. A MT, 24, 18 or ST unit would work on the truck. If I ran an MT, 24 series I'd add Air shoocks to the front and about 400 lbs to the rear.

I run a 6'8" 24D unit on a 89 YJ and it's the bomb in driveways.

If you find a unit and have questions email me some pictures and I'll check it out.


----------



## Fred886 (Sep 21, 2012)

Thanks, I'll defiantly post pictures if I find something. Any suggestions were to look for one besides craigslist and ebay? I bought it as a fun summer vechicle but now I figure I should strap a plow on it and make some extra cash. Everything is so easy to fix on those yjs. Thanks again!


----------



## nicks_xj (Jan 22, 2010)

Okay so I found out that the place I was talking about was on Mayfield rd. but I think they went out of business because I can't find there number anymore


----------



## Fred886 (Sep 21, 2012)

Thanks for trying. I'm keeping my eyes open on craigslist. Can't think of anything on mayfield, do you know if it was in the chesterland area or more towards the cleveland side?


----------

